# 1939 Seminole Custom Deluxe



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Got this bike last week. Model D64 Custom Deluxe Westfield bike badged as a Seminole. Fully equipped with Persons Reflecto headlight, Delta Defender tailight, and dash with speedo and clock. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 6, 2016)

Man, oh man Shawn, knocked it out of the park with this one. Super bike, congrats.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm thinking of riding this one next weekend at the Hurricane Coaster. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm not sure, if the Seminole Indians made it up into Georgia, but that bike looks right at home, Shawn.


----------



## Junkhunter (Aug 6, 2016)

Good purchase.


----------



## Vincer (Aug 6, 2016)

Jealous!

Vince


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 7, 2016)

Awesome bike!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I'm not sure, if the Seminole Indians made it up into Georgia, but that bike looks right at home, Shawn.



It feels right at home too Marty! Thanks for cutting this one loose. I've been trying to contact Larkin to get the back story on the bike but it seems he has dropped off the radar? V/r Shawn


----------



## Kato (Aug 7, 2016)

Holy smokes........Nice !!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 8, 2016)

Great bike. Did it originate in the south?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> Great bike. Did it originate in the south?



Hey Ken this is the one I need to speak with Larkin about. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 8, 2016)

thats areel nice one shawn, glade to see you got it  !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 8, 2016)

I love this bike because it's as close as one can get to the experience of having one of these in 1939. It looks as if it were preserved in a time capsule. Very little "original" rust.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2016)

It still baffles me why these, and the post war deluxe bikes for that matter, don't bring more money. As Bob U. said this is the Westfield version of the Deluxe Autocycle but they sell for a fraction of what a lot of other pre-war deluxe bikes go for. The post war Five Star Superbs go begging a lot of times as well and these are quality, well built bikes. This bike was listed here on the CABE for $1500 plus the ride and I think that was a bargain. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 8, 2016)

Great bike .. surprised Marty let this one free .. Marty goes through his bicycles completely so it is ready to roll after re-assembly - which is nice  .. a real beauty there .. I know she's in good hands ... enjoy the ride Shawn ...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice bike shawn for sure love it and enjoy it! Here is my costum deluxe minus all those option you have and my badge says Comet NY badge on it!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Nice bike shawn for sure love it and enjoy it! Here is my costum deluxe minus all those option you have and my badge says Comet NY badge on it!!
> View attachment 348100




Nice bike George. Yours appears to be a year or two later than mine--diff guard/light. V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll bet you are just as happy as the first owner was! Sweet. That headlight and badge are very cool.


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 9, 2016)

Such an awesome ride.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 9, 2016)

I've had a few similar prewar Westfields and I've noticed on all of them that the paint and chrome seem to hold out over time better than other makes and models. Maybe the reason these don't hit the high numbers is because they were built to last this long and they have.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

